
The end of Cambodia's famous Bamboo Train? - Perados
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20160412-the-end-of-the-famous-bamboo-train
======
contingencies
Interesting... I explored the area quite a bit by motorbike but was never
aware of the train. Another feature of the area is the extreme topography:
dead flat plains with sudden vertical bluffs, very similar to far southern
India, eg. much of western Tamil Nadu. The similarity is so striking that you
find yourself comprehending the thought processes of the founding Indian kings
of Angkor.

------
dageshi
Have ridden on this (at least I assume I have I can't read the sodding
article), quite a unique experience.

------
madaxe_again
Mirror for any of us license fee payers?

~~~
kasbah
I was greeted with the same idiotic message. Best I could do for now without
linking to a potentially malicious or ad ridden free web proxy:

[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http%3...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bbc.com%2Ftravel%2Fstory%2F20160412-the-
end-of-the-famous-bamboo-train)

